# Have you moved from UK - Dubai in Car Sales??



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey all!

I'm currently UK based hoping to make a move to Dubai, I'm working as a New car sales executive for BMW and am looking to do the same thing in Dubai.

The basic I have been offered is extremely low but extremely high O.T.E - approx 50k AED!

As you can imagine the risk on this basis is extremely high so wanted to speak to you folks that have already made similar moves, in the hope of some advise, please!

Also, there doesn't seem to be any company car scheme on offer..

What's the Dubai car sales market like? How does it compare to the UK and the like (client base etc)?

Ultimately what is the likeliness of making good money in Dubai on the basis of the above?

I appreciate this is open ended and obviously depends on each individual but any advise or info regarding the subject would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

send a message ti BIG JIMBO

he'll put you right


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks bud.

LOL how do I message him? I've sent a friend request but don't seem to see a PM option?!?!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

vantage said:


> send a message ti BIG JIMBO


With only 2 posts, I don't think that Bellal can.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bellal said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm currently UK based hoping to make a move to Dubai, I'm working as a New car sales executive for BMW and am looking to do the same thing in Dubai.
> The basic I have been offered is extremely low but extremely high O.T.E - approx 50k AED!
> ...


Hi,

From people i know in the Dubai car trade, they are doing pretty well - but you have to choose your marque very carefully here.
The market is totally different to UK and funnily enough BMW are not really that popular here.
If i were looking to sell prestige cars here, BMW would be very low down on my list.
Land Rover, Infiniti, Audi and Mercedes are all much more popular.
Volume sales are dominated by the Japanese and Korean marques.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I have 10 years BMW experience and am doing well with it in the UK just now so I would want to continue this success in Dubai.. 

I did think about other manufacturers but being in a new country with a different market and client base is going to be hard enough without thinking about trying to sell a product I'm not familiar with..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bellal said:


> Thanks Steve. I have 10 years BMW experience and am doing well with it in the UK just now so I would want to continue this success in Dubai..
> 
> I did think about other manufacturers but being in a new country with a different market and client base is going to be hard enough without thinking about trying to sell a product I'm not familiar with..


Interestingly, even thoough you know BMW well in the UK - their range is totally different in Dubai?
Firstly - no diesels!!!
1 series is very limited range of models - either very low specced 116i or M135i
3 series - very few on the road , so hard to tell which models are offered!
5 series - again not very popular!
X5 and X6 - tend to see well specced ones of these.
7 series - 750iL seems to be most popular.

As you can see - totally different to UK!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Regarding the private messages, you will need to have 5 posts before the funding is enabled. Once you do have 5 posts, then click on the name of the user you want to message, and choose the option from the drop-down menu.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bellal said:


> Thanks Steve. I have 10 years BMW experience and am doing well with it in the UK just now so I would want to continue this success in Dubai..
> 
> I did think about other manufacturers but being in a new country with a different market and client base is going to be hard enough without thinking about trying to sell a product I'm not familiar with..


from my experience of car salesmen, i wouldn't worry too much about that!
really - it can only take a few days to get up to speed on a new range / marque, surely?

understanding the market here would be a far bigger concern than understanding the product and knowing what leather and satnav options are available. Understanding finance and insurance here too, once again, totally different. Second hand value and depreciation - totally different.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't message you privately on here yet. Make some more posts! I would however treat any verbal offer you have had from the aforementioned place with a whole bag of salt. If the chap who you spoke to is from your part of the world he has messed me and at least two others about with dummy offers.

As for the actual job, and making a good living out here, its much the same as the UK. The hours are long, customers can be fickle, but then your time off is much more interesting, travel is plentiful and varied from Dubai, and the idea of paying income tax now seems absurd. There is a lot of positives to the whole experience.

Good luck.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

what this place needs in the car sales line is Swiss Tony.






that is all


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not BMW but fairly low basic. Dealers pay commission quarterly and it you don't hit at least 90% your target for that quarter then you're left with nothing.

I heard a story where a girl brought in the biggest amount of business in that quarter but because it was full option/high end sales didn't make the volume and didn't receive any cash for it. Stupid I know but welcome to Dubai.

Any while not a exactly rule people tend to buy from their own nationalities or there abouts. If there are few westerners on the sales team then you'll all be competing against one another. An Arabic buyer will let you talk for hours and grind the sale but he'll be signing on the line with cousin Fadi.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not BMW but fairly low basic. Dealers pay commission quarterly and it you don't hit at least 90% your target for that quarter then you're left with nothing.
> 
> I heard a story where a girl brought in the biggest amount of business in that quarter but because it was full option/high end sales didn't make the volume and didn't receive any cash for it. Stupid I know but welcome to Dubai.
> 
> Any while not a exactly rule people tend to buy from their own nationalities or there abouts. If there are few westerners on the sales team then you'll all be competing against one another. An Arabic buyer will let you talk for hours and grind the sale but he'll be signing on the line with cousin Fadi.


This has an echo of truth but in my experience isn't quite how it is, however I work in volume rather then prestige so am willing to accept it may be different. A lot of the locals like to deal with a UK salesman as they like the service.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

vantage said:


> from my experience of car salesmen, i wouldn't worry too much about that!
> really - it can only take a few days to get up to speed on a new range / marque, surely?
> 
> understanding the market here would be a far bigger concern than understanding the product and knowing what leather and satnav options are available. Understanding finance and insurance here too, once again, totally different. Second hand value and depreciation - totally different.


Your experince of car salesmen??

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am in process of buying a car here and here is my experience so far. 

Unlike home, there is no dealer vs dealer competition here. So selling car should not be tough as customer can chose a brand but not a dealer. 

The car salesman I was dealing told me this - "Even if my manager put a tea-boy on my desk, he will be able to sell cars too". This is because everything is finalized by the management. There is very little negations (in comparison with home countries) and things are very tightly controlled.

I am not sure how honest this guy was but it seems to be true.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bellal said:


> Thanks Steve. I have 10 years BMW experience and am doing well with it in the UK just now so I would want to continue this success in Dubai..
> 
> I did think about other manufacturers but being in a new country with a different market and client base is going to be hard enough without thinking about trying to sell a product I'm not familiar with..


Just out of curiosity if you are performing well why would you want to move here ? You know your stuff there as it seems and you are willing to sail through uncharted waters. Do you feel you need to prove yourself or is it just a challenge?


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. Jimbo I see from some posts you are at Toyota, how's it been going since you've been there?

I'm assuming you're talking abouth that Hughes chap who was momentarily GM at said garage - I don't believe he is there any longer (I can now understand why). My conversations/offer haven't been with this guy!

Do you speak Arabic? If not, do you find this limits you in any way and or gives your colleagues one over on you?

Also re finance in Dubai is it only straight HP/loans you can use to fund cars or are there any forms of PCP / Contract hire?


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Just out of curiosity if you are performing well why would you want to move here ? You know your stuff there as it seems and you are willing to sail through uncharted waters. Do you feel you need to prove yourself or is it just a challenge?


Because I get taxed 40% of everything I earn right now bud.. 40% is a huge incentive.. Plus I like the Dubai lifestyle etc..


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't make the mistake of thinking you'll automatically be 40% better off. Many people come out thinking that and live the 'Dubai lifestyle' and come unstuck.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Your experince of car salesmen??
> 
> :eyebrows:


i have bought cars prior to coming here, Jim, and rarely the most pleasant experience. Usually a bit 'oily', wearing a slightly shiny footballers suit, and more aftershave and smells than a tart's handbag.


you, Sir, however, were a model of professionalism!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bellal said:


> Because I get taxed 40% of everything I earn right now bud.. 40% is a huge incentive.. Plus I like the Dubai lifestyle etc..


and nearly 40,000 GBP of what you currently earn isn't taxed at 40%.....
if you are, you're paying too much!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

vantage said:


> i have bought cars prior to coming here, Jim, and rarely the most pleasant experience. Usually a bit 'oily', wearing a slightly shiny footballers suit, and more aftershave and smells than a tart's handbag.
> 
> 
> you, Sir, however, were a model of professionalism!


"Takes a bow"


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Bellal said:


> Thanks guys. Jimbo I see from some posts you are at Toyota, how's it been going since you've been there?
> 
> I'm assuming you're talking abouth that Hughes chap who was momentarily GM at said garage - I don't believe he is there any longer (I can now understand why). My conversations/offer haven't been with this guy!
> 
> ...


I can say hello and exchange pleasentaries but thats about it. Speaking arabic would be a big plus, but not required to get on. Most places is straight HP but you will have to check how you get paid. There was/is a big culture of grey payments by banks and insurance companies direct to sales people. Doesn't happen anymore at Al Futtaim, but i'm sure it is still rife at other places. This could potentially be very compromising.

The biggest challenge you will face in Dubai, is that a lot of businesses are run like old boys clubs. Your face fits, happy days. If not, even good perfomance might not be enough. Its a big step, big challenge, but not for one days have I regretted it. 

At the end of the day if you are doing as well as you think you are back home then try it. The worst that will happen is it won't work out too well here, you go back home and walk back into the same job.

Good luck


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bellal said:


> Because I get taxed 40% of everything I earn right now bud.. 40% is a huge incentive.. Plus I like the Dubai lifestyle etc..


You obviously have not read much thus far, have you ?

Tons of people come and get into the hype and leave with less money or even owing!!! The newspapers are flooded with this. Just google or yahoo it.

Just out of curiosity what life style are you inferring to ? Going to dance clubs, going to the beach, ride a horse, play golf and be part of events ? Tell me more about Dubai's life style. I am looking forward to learning lol

Look, If you were paying, say 45% income tax back home; ok I would have agreed provided you know well your stuff, but what you are thinking here is awkward. You don't move unless the payoff is big AND wihtin a risk range you are willing to accept

Put it simply, put everything you ve got today in a paper and assign a risk factor. Do the same for Dubai. sum up the list factor and answer this question" In order for me to get the payoff I want I have to incur accept a risk of 85%:, would you really do it ?

Honestly think about it. The payoff may sound good but the price to do so may be just too high. If you were unemployed or I dont know had a dire outlook future in the UK (cuz the economy sucks) then yeah but you just said you are performing quite good despite the economy downturn.


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You obviously have not read much thus far, have you ?
> 
> Tons of people come and get into the hype and leave with less money or even owing!!! The newspapers are flooded with this. Just google or yahoo it.
> 
> ...


I accept and appreciate all that you are saying.

I have read through a lot of posts and bits and bobs online, hence my thread as I want to speak directly with someone who has made a simillar move (within the automotive industry specifically).

It's not about the 'hype' for me, I want a better lifestyle - the good weather, the (in my opinion) better social life - evrything comes to life after hours in Dubai, at home everything is closed by 6pm!! Ultimately, to earn more and progress.

As they say, the greatest risks reap the greatest rewards. (I can only hope this is the case!)

Even if I only earn what I am earning back home and gain purely from not having to pay income tax then this is financially viable for me at this stage in my life.

It's just my wife and I and if ever we are going to make this move, now is the absoilute right time for us.

By your comments above, I'm assuming Dubai and it's 'lifestyle' haven't lived up to your expectations?


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> I can say hello and exchange pleasentaries but thats about it. Speaking arabic would be a big plus, but not required to get on. Most places is straight HP but you will have to check how you get paid. There was/is a big culture of grey payments by banks and insurance companies direct to sales people. Doesn't happen anymore at Al Futtaim, but i'm sure it is still rife at other places. This could potentially be very compromising.
> 
> The biggest challenge you will face in Dubai, is that a lot of businesses are run like old boys clubs. Your face fits, happy days. If not, even good perfomance might not be enough. Its a big step, big challenge, but not for one days have I regretted it.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, advise is much appreciated!

If you don't mind, I'll PM you (when the forum dictates I can) - would be interested to learn what your thoughts on the 'package' I have been offered, are.

Cheers


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 
> From people i know in the Dubai car trade, they are doing pretty well - but you have to choose your marque very carefully here.
> The market is totally different to UK and funnily enough BMW are not really that popular here.
> ...


Just to say that the simple facts are that BMW is the market leader by sales volume in the luxury market, followed by Lexus and then MB. They have around 28% of the luxury segment. So, if you want to work for a luxury brand and your definition of success is segment share then BMW would be a better bet than LR, Infiniti, Audi and MB.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alangs1200 said:


> Just to say that the simple facts are that BMW is the market leader by sales volume in the luxury market, followed by Lexus and then MB. They have around 28% of the luxury segment. So, if you want to work for a luxury brand and your definition of success is segment share then BMW would be a better bet than LR, Infiniti, Audi and MB.


I agree in Europe - but not here in UAE!
In europe BMW do so well due to their amazing diesel engines.
But cars in UAE are mostly petrol - so BMW dont have their diesel advantage here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MDS (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Long time forum browser, first time poster.

I currently live near Toronto, Canada. Born and raised here.
While I was in College, I got into the car business doing sales.
Did it for almost 5 years, until my current boss poached me to come work for him selling healthcare equipment. Love my job, good pay, benefits, car, phone, gas, everything is paid for. I'm 24, young, outgoing, ambitious, single, and just feel as if I'm missing adventure in my life, so was just entertaining the possibility of coming over to Dubai and working. I was looking at the idea of getting into a high end luxury dealership. Perhaps Mercedes, Lamborghini, or Bentley.

How hard would it be to land a sales job at any of those places?
Also, what's the pay/commission structure like?

Thanks a lot.

P.S. If there is anyone in my age range who's entertaining the idea of moving to Dubai, and would like to be friends. Send me a PM, let's discuss ideas and strategies.


----------



## Bellal (Jun 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> I agree in Europe - but not here in UAE!
> In europe BMW do so well due to their amazing diesel engines.
> But cars in UAE are mostly petrol - so BMW dont have their diesel advantage here.
> Cheers
> Steve


BMW have the largest 'premium' market share in the UAE. Your looking at appeox 400 units a month, in Dubai alone, and are up 38% over 2012.. The stats speak for themselves so the brand doesnt worry me..

I can definitely see myself across very soon!

But You're right they don't have the diesel advandage they do in europe.. But undoubtedly their petrols are still amongst the best around if not, the best..


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bellal said:


> I accept and appreciate all that you are saying.
> By your comments above, I'm assuming Dubai and it's 'lifestyle' haven't lived up to your expectations?


Ppl have different reasons to move.

See moi here have not moved because of life style or for even better prospects of life style. In fact, life style was not part of my criteria. My view is that life style entails you doing what you enjoy doing and for me that means living in a free society by western standards from North America. Of course you need to live and have some social life.

Moved here for a purpose, only moved cuz i knew my stuff and that the risk was pretty low. The rewards are pretty good but once i achieve my purpose i am moving back to North America unless there is a dire outlook for the near future which i think there is not. If you say this is the best time at this stage be wary as well of the best period to leave too or you may find yourself caught in a life style that offers no bounds.


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> I agree in Europe - but not here in UAE!
> In europe BMW do so well due to their amazing diesel engines.
> But cars in UAE are mostly petrol - so BMW dont have their diesel advantage here.
> Cheers
> Steve


In fact I am quoting UAE market data. BMW leads the luxury segment in the UAE. They sold about 9000 cars last year. MB was under 6,000, Audi about 3,500 and LR just over 3,000. It would help any OP to have some facts, not speculation and those are hard facts. They may not have the help of their excellent diesels here as they do in Europe, but clearly they don't need it!

In fact, at a European level last year Audi actually outsold BMW, just over 700,000 vs. about 640,000 with MB just under 600,000 and LR "nowhere" with about 100,000. Globally BMW was number one in luxury at about 1.5m units with Audi about 50,000 behind and MB a further 50,000 behind that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alangs1200 said:


> In fact I am quoting UAE market data. BMW leads the luxury segment in the UAE. They sold about 9000 cars last year. MB was under 6,000, Audi about 3,500 and LR just over 3,000. It would help any OP to have some facts, not speculation and those are hard facts. They may not have the help of their excellent diesels here as they do in Europe, but clearly they don't need it!
> 
> In fact, at a European level last year Audi actually outsold BMW, just over 700,000 vs. about 640,000 with MB just under 600,000 and LR "nowhere" with about 100,000. Globally BMW was number one in luxury at about 1.5m units with Audi about 50,000 behind and MB a further 50,000 behind that.


Hi
It is all very well quoting sales figures for global brands but on the ground, in the UAE - all the volume premium brands have very low number sales compared with the European market.
To put it into perspective - In the UK last year, BMW group sold 127,530 BMW cars and 57,324 Minis - total : 184,854 cars
In 2012 for the whole of the UAE BMW sold just under 10,000 cars - BMW and Mini combined. Abu Dhabi motors sold 5358 cars.
This therefore means that in 2012, the Dubai market for BMW cars was only 2.5% of the size of the UK market.
Again, on the ground - these premium brands feel even rarer - as the market is so totally dominated by the volume Japanese & Korean brands.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Where did you get these figures Steve?? I was trying to find out how many Toyota's were sold in the uk last year.

James


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Where did you get these figures Steve?? I was trying to find out how many Toyota's were sold in the uk last year.
> 
> James


Hi James

Toyota sold 84563 vehicles in UK for 2012.

The link to article that gives these figures is as follows:-

UK 2012 car sales analysis: winners and losers | Automotive & Motoring News | Car Magazine Online

Cheers

Steve


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> It is all very well quoting sales figures for global brands but on the ground, in the UAE - all the volume premium brands have very low number sales compared with the European market.
> To put it into perspective - In the UK last year, BMW group sold 127,530 BMW cars and 57,324 Minis - total : 184,854 cars
> In 2012 for the whole of the UAE BMW sold just under 10,000 cars - BMW and Mini combined. Abu Dhabi motors sold 5358 cars.
> ...


Which is why I started by specifically quoting the UAE market figures -the 9000 units sold by BMW in the UAE in 2012. Your initial post said that BMW was outsold by other luxury brands. Not true in the UAE, in Europe or Globally, although obviously the OP is interested in the UAE. There is no relevance in whether BMW sales in the UAE are 2.5% of those in the UK. There are probably 100+ BMW dealer territories in the UK. There are only 2 in the UAE, so the sales per site are far higher and ultimately that will be important to the OP.

Of course all the premium brands sold less cars in the UAE than the UK. The UK market is 8 times the size of the UAE.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi James
> 
> Toyota sold 84563 vehicles in UK for 2012.
> 
> ...


Proper. Thanks..


----------

